# Trivia 8/1



## luckytrim (Aug 1, 2019)

trivia 8/1
DID YOU KNOW...
The Antarctic Ice Sheet is 7,000 feet thick at its  thickest.

1. Name That Flick ;
An insurance agent, Walter Neff, is persuaded to help a woman  murder her
husband, and make it look like an accident. The plan is to  collect his
insurance money, but Neff's boss, the insurance claims  manager, is becoming
suspicious. Will the murderous couple get away with  it?
(Hint;  Fred MacMurray and Barbara Stanwyck ,  1947)
2. Led by Guy Lombardo, this band was a long time fixture of  New Year's eve
celebrations; name it ...
3.  Many of the founding fathers of the United States of  America signed the
Declaration of Independence which was ratified on July 4,  1776. Of the
following, who was not one of the signers?
  a, - George Washington
  b. - Thomas Jefferson
  c. - Button Gwinnett
  d. - Caesar Rodney
4. Who Said That ??
Politics is the ability to foretell what is going to happen  tomorrow, next 
week, next month and next year. And to have the ability  afterwards to 
explain why it didn't happen.
  a. - Benjamin Franklin
  b. - FDR
  c. - Will Rogers
  d. - Winston Churchill
5. Which of the following planets does not have an element  named after it?
  a. - Earth
  b. - Saturn
  c. - Uranus
  d. - Neptune
6. What's the proper term for the grinding of teeth when  asleep ?
7. When a golf ball goes half way in the hole and comes back  out, that is 
called a what?
  a. - Lip Over
  b. - Lip Out
  c. - Lip Around
  d. - Lip Slip
8. Early English mimes were known as .... what ?
(Hint; Philadelphia, New Year's Day ...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A tapeworm’s gut reaches to almost the length of its  body.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. ' Double Indemnity'
2. The Royal Canadians
3. - a
4. - d
5. - b
6. Bruxism
7. - b
8. Mummers

CRAP !!
A tapeworm has no gut.
Because the tapeworm lives inside the gut of a host, it has  evolved to
absorb nutrients directly from outside its body


----------

